# What's "check headlight range control?"



## paul harden (Feb 4, 2004)

On my MFI I'm getting a warning that says "Check headlight range control" calling the dealer they said that maybe a bulb was out ????. Any thoughts on what this could be?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What's "check headlight range control?" (paul harden)*

Not likely a bulb out. That message is more along the lines of "defective headlight bulb". Have you tried shutting off and restarting? Might be something that is intermittant or a one time glitch.


----------



## WMA (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: What's "check headlight range control?" (paul harden)*

i started getting that same message about a week before my Treg died in December and I've heard the same from others. At the risk of getting stranded, have your dealer check out the wiring harness from the starter, rds nav drain (if your car is so equipped) tsb, and/or replace the alternator which solved my issue.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: What's "check headlight range control?" (WMA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WMA* »_i started getting that same message about a week before my Treg died in December and I've heard the same from others. At the risk of getting stranded, have your dealer check out the wiring harness from the starter, rds nav drain (if your car is so equipped) tsb, and/or replace the alternator which solved my issue.

That seems to be great advice. It appears that there are all sorts of odd warnings that occur as the battery voltage drops below a certain level. Interestingly, the warnings occur as the car is started (because once the car is running, the alternator provides sufficient voltage), and often can be cleared by restarting the engine after allowing it to run long enough to put a little surface charge on the battery.


----------



## paul harden (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What's "check headlight range control?" (Curjo)*

I keep getting the warning even after the vehicle has been running for a couple of hours.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: What's "check headlight range control?" (paul harden)*

If it is not electrical, it may be the auto level motor/servo that auto adjusts the headlamp assemblies depending on the angle of the vehicle.
When you first turn the vehicle on, look and see if the headlights appear to level themselves against a wall or garage door.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: What's "check headlight range control?" (paul harden)*

See this thread: "Headlight Range Control" warning message for some additional information about the "headlight range error" message. The truck discussed at that thread was manufactured November 11 2004, and had a VIN in the 0426xx range.
Michael


----------

